# Samba Sharing to Windows 7 Home Premium



## jeffreylees (Oct 4, 2011)

I apologize if this has already been answered somewhere else, but I've spent a lot of time tinkering and a lot of time on Google and I've given up and decided to come here and ask for help!

I'm attempting to set up a Linux file/media server at home. Right now, I have Xubuntu installed on the server, along with Samba.
So, two questions.
1) When I share a file, without requiring authentication (to everyone on LAN) the server and its folder are visible and accessible from my wife's Mac Mini and from my work laptop (Windows 7 Home Premium). However, this PC (Windows 7 Home Premium, as well) requests username/password to connect to the server share(s) and is satisfied with none of them. So, I know the sharing works on some level but am at a loss to figure out what this PC has set up different than the laptop.

2) I might at some point want to restrict file access to those with logins, and am wondering how this works if the computers are not on a domain (since home premium cannot be) - can Win 7 HP edition even do this successfully?

Thanks in advance. When replying let me know if you need any further information, I'm just not sure what you might consider relevant.


----------



## jeffreylees (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump... still no joy, I've actually reinstalled Windows 7 Home Premium on the PC, for other reasons... still doesn't work even on the fresh install, it demands authentication, while my Home Premium laptop sitting next to it requires nothing.

Any insights?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can i see your config for samba. I might be able to find a discrepenses there and help you with this issue.

As for our second question I don't have any experience with domains so I can't be of help there.


----------



## jeffreylees (Oct 4, 2011)

I've attached my smb.conf (changed name to smb.txt for forum upload, idk if there's a better way to send large text files or not on here).

I appreciate any input you have.

I've further troubleshot this, tried adding a registry item to that PC, nothing works. And my Mac Mini and my laptop (also running Windows Home Premium) are both able to access shares just fine.
In fact, the PC just had a reinstall of Windows 7 HP if I didn't mention that above, since I posted that, and still nothing.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I will take a look at this. You can always use


> when you need to add something.


----------

